# My house (is a very very fine house, with 2 cats in the yard; CSNY), singing fade out



## Maggie3fan (Nov 18, 2020)

I am bored so I took some pictures just because. I start off in the living room skylight


then into the dining room


now my kitchen, oh look...little turtle soaking on the counter


The'it's not a reptile room,' room. with 8 reptiles in it, haha


Well, are ya bored yet?


The Dale Earnhardt Memorial Worship Room"...





every window has many plants growing


Well, guess I'm done I hope you enjoyed my plants. Hey wake up there, get your damned head off the key board lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2020)

I wonder just how many members now have that tune stuck in their head, and how many actually recognized it.


----------



## Ink (Nov 18, 2020)

I do now thanks. Here is what I am looking at right now. My newest member of my herd, Oliver. He will be a therapy dog. I sadly lost 2 of my senior dogs within 6 months of eachother. Lynn's new friend,a German Shepherd puppy.

￼ he is awesome. I love skylights. I have 2 in my living room too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2020)

Ink said:


> I do now thanks. Here is what I am looking at right now. My newest member of my herd, Oliver. He will be a therapy dog. I sadly lost 2 of my senior dogs within 6 months of eachother. Lynn's new friend,a German Shepherd puppy.
> View attachment 311330
> ￼ he is awesome. I love skylights. I have 2 in my living room too.


He's mighty purdy!


----------



## Ink (Nov 18, 2020)

Thank you, he is very smart and likes everyone, even the vet!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Nov 18, 2020)

Love the plants!


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Nov 18, 2020)

Ink said:


> I do now thanks. Here is what I am looking at right now. My newest member of my herd, Oliver. He will be a therapy dog. I sadly lost 2 of my senior dogs within 6 months of eachother. Lynn's new friend,a German Shepherd puppy.
> View attachment 311330
> ￼ he is awesome. I love skylights. I have 2 in my living room too.


I have 2 black German shepherds best dogs I’ve ever had!


----------



## Cocorene' (Nov 18, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder just how many members now have that tune stuck in their head, and how many actually recognized it.


'Cause we're old.


----------



## Ink (Nov 18, 2020)

I had the tune "our house" by madness still stick in my head. 80's kid. I grew up with German shepherds. Love the breed great dogs.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Nov 18, 2020)

Ink said:


> I had the tune "our house" by madness still stick in my head. 80's kid. I grew up with German shepherds. Love the breed great dogs.


I’m am 80’s kid as well but old at Hart I guess CSNY is a long time favorite and I can hear my house playing in my head now haha


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Nov 18, 2020)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> I’m am 80’s kid as well but old at Hart I guess CSNY is a long time favorite and I can hear my house playing in my head now haha


Our


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2020)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Our


(besides that, she left out one of the three "very"s)


----------



## Srmcclure (Nov 18, 2020)

I love all those plants!!! I wish I had a green thumb... I have these


That mother in laws tongue has been with me for 7 years now and because we forget the other exists we get along well lol. Its the only thing I don't kill... ?

My husband is the one to thank for the rest.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 18, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I wonder just how many members now have that tune stuck in their head, and how many actually recognized it.





Yvonne G said:


> (besides that, she left out one of the three "very"s)


Frankly, I didn't think anybody would understand...especially my freakin sister! I'm proud of you sis


----------



## nicoleann2214 (Nov 18, 2020)

maggie3fan said:


> I am bored so I took some pictures just because. I start off in the living room skylight
> View attachment 311295
> 
> then into the dining room
> ...


Loving those plants


----------



## Maggie3fan (Nov 19, 2020)

Ink said:


> I had the tune "our house" by madness still stick in my head. 80's kid. I grew up with German shepherds. Love the breed great dogs.


Did Lynns name him?


----------



## Ink (Nov 20, 2020)

I gave her a list of a few names, and she picked Oliver. I offered Bert however, she just kept saying Gilbert and going to the tortoise.


----------

